# EASY JET....EASY CON!!



## spain (May 28, 2005)

I have just recieved this e mail from easycon :

Dear Marcus,

You may have heard that the Chancellor, Gordon Brown, recently
announced that Air Passenger Duty (APD) - a tax implemented,
controlled and collected by the UK Government - is due to increase on
all flights departing from UK airports after 1 February 2007.

We're very sorry to tell you that unfortunately this affects your
booking with the above reference.

easyJet was one of many airlines which lobbied the Government hard not
to increase the tax on flying. Contrary to what the Chancellor said,
we do not believe that increasing APD is an effective environmental
tax and is simply a means for the Government to raise additional
revenue. However, we have no choice but to implement this tax increase
and we must collect the additional tax per departing passenger from
you.

Please click here to visit easyJet.com and provide the additional
payment before 15 January 2007.

If you have a question regarding the increase in APD, please phone our
national rate number at 10p per minute (calls from mobiles or other
networks may vary) 08712 44 23 66.

We apologise for the need to ask you for the additional payment at
this stage, but hope that you appreciate that this is beyond our
control.

Your easyJet team.

Important Note: when you booked your flight the terms and conditions
you accepted did state that if taxes and charges outside of our
control were raised before your flight departed, we would have to pass
on the cost to you. Failure to make the additional APD payment may
result in you not being allowed to take your flight. Click here to
view easyJet's Terms and Conditions.
http://easyJetmail.com/cgi-bin2/DM/y/ee ... uI0BR2x0EQ

What a fucking con!! Is it me or is this completely illegal?

If I bought a car and then taxes rose, they couldnÂ´t backdate that and pass it onto me, likewise how can they be allowed to do this?? Especially if flights that already took off before they could act would not have paid this!! :evil:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Drove me mad yesterday too this - can't think of another situation where they can just randomly decide to put prices up retrospectively.

Its not really the airlines fault but the governments. Incidentally, the nice man from RyanAir is sticking two fingers up at the Chancellor and refusing to retrospectively charge their customers who have already booked tickets!


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

ThatÂ´s nice of Ryanair, doesnÂ´t help me any though - I am really angry with this. ItÂ´s not even much money, couple of pints would cost more - itÂ´s just the principle of retrospectively passing on charges to a customer, IÂ´m flabbergasted.

On a side note, I heard the other day whilst overhearing a conversation in the airport that Ryanair pilots are all people who canÂ´t get jobs elsewhere due to lack of formal training and that they have actually self trained. This guy even went onto say "donÂ´t use them, they are dangerous".

How correct this statement is I donÂ´t know, I have used them no problems many times, but it was worrying to hear just before I, a nervous passenged was boarding - thankfully it wasnÂ´t Ryanair. :?


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

I have a flight with Easyjet booked for Sunday 28th January to Nice, returning Saturday 03rd February and I haven't had an email? Am I likely to get an email soon or am I 'exempt' for these dates :?:

Andy


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

I would check your junkmail, thatÂ´s where I found mine.

What I want to know is, if I didnÂ´t see that e mail, would they just automatically cancel my flights as quoted in the bottom of their e mail ?

Surely for something as serious as that they could at least call you :!: :x

Lazy bastards


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

spain said:


> I would check your junkmail, thatÂ´s where I found mine.


I have just trawled through it (BT automatically delete stuff after 7-days that it has filtered as spam) and can't find anything......

I have just logged in to My Easyjet and the booking is there and I can't see anything else saying I owe more money so I assume I am OK?
Are you booked to fly much later in the year?

Andy


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

I am flying in February.

If you look at their terms and conditions it says 
"Important Note: when you booked your flight the terms and conditions 
you accepted did state that if taxes and charges outside of our 
control were raised before your flight departed, we would have to pass 
on the cost to you. Failure to make the additional APD payment may 
result in you not being allowed to take your flight. Click here to 
view easyJet's Terms and Conditions. "

So if you donÂ´t have to pay, youÂ´re a jammy sod.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I wonder if BA will hit me with this for a return flight in June which I booked 5 weeks ago ?

How much extra are EastJet asking for?

Another example of a back door tax from this fucking government! :evil:


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

Bunch of twats the lot of them - and this tax is supposedly there to try slow down the use of air travel, as if thatÂ´s ever going to happen, and they know it!

ItÂ´s only 15 euros, as I said not a lot, but imagine how much money the government is raking in now with all those thousands of flights. :x


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

It's not the airlines it's the Fucking government, they decided to make the tax payable on all flights from the 1 Feb not just flights booked from that date. Robbing bastards.


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

WhatÂ´s so fucking special about the 1st Feb?? Robbing thieving bastards


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

We go to Mexico in May no notifcation of increase in Tax. Fly to Dubai in Sep and we have a letter telling us of the increase, flying Emirates. Â£40 each. Â£80 in first class. We are paying the former :wink:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

spain said:


> WhatÂ´s so fucking special about the 1st Feb?? Robbing thieving bastards


That's when Gordon decided to raise Tax from, don't forget he will be the next Prime minister [smiley=end.gif] and is now responsible for 100 tax rises in 10 years. [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

spain said:


> If I bought a car and then taxes rose, they couldnÂ´t backdate that and pass it onto me,


They can and do. Road tax increased this year. But it's the government not the airline/car manufacturer.

But the EJ charge is not really backdated since you haven't take delivery of the goods or service yet (but have paid I guess). I'd be annoyed but you can't do much about since that's what our "intelligent" government say then it must be true. 
But if sales tax changed then Audi wouldn't come knocking on my door for a car I bought in the past, but if I'd reserved a car but not yet taken delivery then I'd probably be asked to pay the increase in tax when I come to collect it.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

WANKER BROWN :evil: I mean :wink:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

It just goes to show how they think in the Treasury double the tax for first class,Fucking Labour shower of shits the lot of them. :evil:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Hilly10 said:


> It just goes to show how they think in the Treasury double the tax for first class,Fucking Labour shower of shits the lot of them. :evil:


But that's the way they travel when meeting their celebrity friends although we pay for it :evil:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Think your self lucky it's not an internal flight else you'll have t pay it twice :?


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Bizarrely I have just had an email from Easyjet... I thought the worst but:



> Over 500,000 seats at under Â£21.99
> 
> Thanks to easyJet's New Year Sale, you can now do more for less in 2007! Why not treat yourself to some winter sun, some ski slope fun or visit a new city with all the family?
> 
> ...


Strange....... :?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

jonah said:


> Think your self lucky it's not an internal flight else you'll have t pay it twice :?


you are right Jonah never give that a thought. Just think it will cost you 160 quid extra in first class return


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

so what if u bought ur flights from abroard.say you have a friend in Paris who has an travel agentcy. Could you in theory buy the tickets from him and bypass the UK tax? Of course you would be liable to any taxes the French government have. :?

Brown is such a tosser..

Airline Tax Up
Road Tax Up
Car parking charges up
Congestion charge up
Train prices up
and even what people to pay to park motorbikes in london now!

How the fuck do they expect people to work???????


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

TTej said:


> so what if u bought ur flights from abroard.say you have a friend in Paris who has an travel agentcy. Could you in theory buy the tickets from him and bypass the UK tax? Of course you would be liable to any taxes the French government have. :?


Not quite it's a tax from any uk airport so travelling from UK to another country you will incure the Tax on the outward bound trip as will any foriener travelling to the UK but on their return jouney.

If however you fly say from London Gatwick to Endibugh retun you will incure the Tax twice as you will be taking off from two Uk airports :x


----------



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

You going to networkers ADB?


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

What if someone had bought paper tickets? Would they be asked to pay more at the airport?


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

Well I found an article in the Daily Mail stating that the airlines would have to cough up, so where do I stand with that now?

Do I just brandish it at the check in desk and hope for the best or is there someway of checking the legalities?Â¿


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

I had the same email and forked out as I have to get the flight in late Feb and haven't got the anti-stress levels to deal with it at check-in. So I paid. But if you haven't got the email just turn up. Worst they can do is ask you to pay at check-in. I really don't blame Easyjet for this one. Interesting how Great Leader Bliar said today that he's not going to give up long-haul flights as it is unreasonable to expect people to do so. So. more joined up thinking from the twats in Westminster.


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

foojeek said:


> You going to networkers ADB?


Yep.....


----------

